# So, I tried my hand at low voltage lighting…



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Ware's thread was a bad influence. I tried my hand at low voltage lighting this weekend…


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fancy! What color is that?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

It's a mix of 2700 kelvin Volt spot lights and Novostella 120v rgb flood lights. The Novostella floods will be replaced with Volt well lights after Christmas.

Here's how it looks with no rgb floods.


----------

